# Rye grass hay



## circlejacres (May 17, 2010)

Baling about 800-1000 bales of nice rye grass hay on 05/28 and 5/29 in Seaford, De/Federalsburg,Md area. Selling for $3.50 a bale off wagon. Anyone interested? Call me at 302-752-8583. Nice heavy, bales.


----------

